

Statement by Steve Jobs' Family - hornokplease
http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20111005006888/en/Statement-Steve-Jobs%E2%80%99-Family

======
hornokplease
Full text of the release:

 _PALO ALTO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Steve Jobs’ family today made the
following statement regarding his death:

Steve died peacefully today surrounded by his family.

In his public life, Steve was known as a visionary; in his private life, he
cherished his family. We are thankful to the many people who have shared their
wishes and prayers during the last year of Steve’s illness; a website will be
provided for those who wish to offer tributes and memories.

We are grateful for the support and kindness of those who share our feelings
for Steve. We know many of you will mourn with us, and we ask that you respect
our privacy during our time of grief._

